# Great New Idea



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

So for months i've had problems with Truffles running laps around his wooden cage (yes, i know, wood can harbor mites and that wood isn't the best cage choice. I'm getting him a c&c cage for christmas) but while he would be doing laps he would hit his nose and cheek against the back of the cage, causing sores on his nose and cheek, sometimes irritating his eye. well i thought of a great idea! you know the housing blocks for small animals called Waffle Blocks. i had a large box of those that i put together and it fits along the back side of his cage! so now he rubs his nose on plastic and not wood. but for now i'm working on the not using his wheel problem. Thanks, i just wanted to share my idea to other hedgie owners that might have the same problem.

And by the way, waffle blocks are sold at most Petsmarts!

-Jessie


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Harvey and Izzy use their wheel, but I really like your solution! Maybe he just gets going so fast that he can't make the corner in time.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

I think your right! :lol:


----------

